# living and working in saudi



## clare hudson (Oct 9, 2010)

Hi I am seriously considering working in saudi. I am a highly qualified fitness pro, with over 10yrs in the fitness sector. I teach various aerobic classes, personal trainer and advanced gym instructor, who has assessing and other specialist qualifications within this industry. I have been in contact with an agency who recruits good gym professionals for luxury hotels/gyms over there, and said that with my expertise I would not only teach classes, I would be able to actually train and give advice to the other fitness trainers.
I would get all accomodation, food, visa, airfare, chauffeur to and from work and be on roughly 1800-2000 US dollers possibly more with my advanced training and what I could offer.
Now I at the moment am looking to travel and am fed up with the UK. I do work at the moment as a fitness manager and GP referral inst, but im needing a big change. Im finding now that im bored and not being recognised for my skills. I have wanted to travel for many years but not been in a position to do so, but now I am. I have no kids, house etc so can take off any time. I have previously enquired in the US and Canada but with the strict visas, and my skills are not enough to get me there. I would need a degree or PHD in a specific area and fitness is not it over there. So I am unable to continue with those countries, so my other options are the ships and I know this looks great but totally different- 12 hr days often 7 days a week, sleeping in a basic cabin with another staff. Also most staff are young and wanting to party alot. And to be honest the cruises have not been my choice for work with being stuck in one place for 10 months. So this leaves me with Saudi or surrounding area. I have heard that its a stunning country, very strict which is good, and a great chance to work in a nice hotel, earn tax free money and travel and experience a different culture.
Can anyone give me advice on the working conditions, the life out there and should I take a chance and go for it. The worst case I hate it and return home?
Advice and help would be very grateful. If this is wrong forum where is best to ask??
Thanks Clare


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Umm, this is the Dubai forum!! nothing at all like Saudi.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

wandabug said:


> Umm, this is the Dubai forum!! nothing at all like Saudi.




Yes but chances are there will be people in here that have worked in Saudi, there is a Saudi page but it receives very few visitors


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

clare hudson said:


> Hi I am seriously considering working in saudi. I am a highly qualified fitness pro, with over 10yrs in the fitness sector. I teach various aerobic classes, personal trainer and advanced gym instructor, who has assessing and other specialist qualifications within this industry. I have been in contact with an agency who recruits good gym professionals for luxury hotels/gyms over there, and said that with my expertise I would not only teach classes, I would be able to actually train and give advice to the other fitness trainers.
> I would get all accomodation, food, visa, airfare, chauffeur to and from work and be on roughly 1800-2000 US dollers possibly more with my advanced training and what I could offer.
> Now I at the moment am looking to travel and am fed up with the UK. I do work at the moment as a fitness manager and GP referral inst, but im needing a big change. Im finding now that im bored and not being recognised for my skills. I have wanted to travel for many years but not been in a position to do so, but now I am. I have no kids, house etc so can take off any time. I have previously enquired in the US and Canada but with the strict visas, and my skills are not enough to get me there. I would need a degree or PHD in a specific area and fitness is not it over there. So I am unable to continue with those countries, so my other options are the ships and I know this looks great but totally different- 12 hr days often 7 days a week, sleeping in a basic cabin with another staff. Also most staff are young and wanting to party alot. And to be honest the cruises have not been my choice for work with being stuck in one place for 10 months. So this leaves me with Saudi or surrounding area. I have heard that its a stunning country, very strict which is good, and a great chance to work in a nice hotel, earn tax free money and travel and experience a different culture.
> Can anyone give me advice on the working conditions, the life out there and should I take a chance and go for it. The worst case I hate it and return home?
> ...


Saudi is not an easy country to work in as there are many restrictions and more so when you are a women. Jeddah is a bit more relaxed than Riyadh but you still have to wear an abbaya when you go out of your house, your cannot drive or just take off for the day by yourself so no matter how stunning the country is you are not free to take off and explore. Your employer will hold your passport.
The money will be good but life wont.

Maiden


----------



## x_beans_x (Apr 14, 2010)

hello, My Dad lives in Saudi and my Mum lived there for about 4 years when I was born...Although I don't remember anything about it I have heard from my mum a lot.
The culture is extremely strict for women and I can imagine that making friends wont be easy! As stated there's lots of beautiful parts of Saudi to see but seeing them (being a women alone) is a different matter! It suites some people but its certainly not a move I'd like to make! good luck on your decision all the same


----------



## hubbly_bubbly (Oct 17, 2010)

clare hudson said:


> Hi I am seriously considering working in saudi. I am a highly qualified fitness pro, with over 10yrs in the fitness sector. I teach various aerobic classes, personal trainer and advanced gym instructor, who has assessing and other specialist qualifications within this industry. I have been in contact with an agency who recruits good gym professionals for luxury hotels/gyms over there, and said that with my expertise I would not only teach classes, I would be able to actually train and give advice to the other fitness trainers.
> I would get all accomodation, food, visa, airfare, chauffeur to and from work and be on roughly 1800-2000 US dollers possibly more with my advanced training and what I could offer.
> Now I at the moment am looking to travel and am fed up with the UK. I do work at the moment as a fitness manager and GP referral inst, but im needing a big change. Im finding now that im bored and not being recognised for my skills. I have wanted to travel for many years but not been in a position to do so, but now I am. I have no kids, house etc so can take off any time. I have previously enquired in the US and Canada but with the strict visas, and my skills are not enough to get me there. I would need a degree or PHD in a specific area and fitness is not it over there. So I am unable to continue with those countries, so my other options are the ships and I know this looks great but totally different- 12 hr days often 7 days a week, sleeping in a basic cabin with another staff. Also most staff are young and wanting to party alot. And to be honest the cruises have not been my choice for work with being stuck in one place for 10 months. So this leaves me with Saudi or surrounding area. I have heard that its a stunning country, very strict which is good, and a great chance to work in a nice hotel, earn tax free money and travel and experience a different culture.
> Can anyone give me advice on the working conditions, the life out there and should I take a chance and go for it. The worst case I hate it and return home?
> ...


Hi Clare,

I have been to Saudi many times and it is not a place for adventure. It is mysterious at first, but once that wears off you may find it very difficult. See if anyone will talk to/advise you from the UK consulate/westerners at your place of work in terms of living there, especially outside the confines of your hotel work and accommodation. You should investigate this thoroughly.

Please don't get me wrong either. In certain areas of the Middle East there are wonderful places to live, whether you are earning tax free dollars or not. But Saudi Arabia is starting at the hardest possible place, and at times, worse. With your job offer, perhaps try and shop around with the agency or least take some travel time throughout the region. Change is as good as a holiday, but in this case, take the holiday first. There are much more accommodating and adventurous areas of the ME - and just in case, that's for men and women.

Best of luck.


----------



## Dubai 2106 (Jan 22, 2010)

in which area/city u will be working?


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Why don't you come and work in UAE, lots of gyms here and plenty of expat fitness trainers. Friend of mine was a Fitness First trainer in the UK and now is manager of 3 gyms in the UAE making a really good wage. Other expats I know work for a gym and supplement their income by doing personal training for the residents at the gym in their own building where they live(Most Residential Towers have a gym). Life here would be much better for a single woman than Saudi.


----------



## clare hudson (Oct 9, 2010)

*working in saudi/UAE*



wandabug said:


> Why don't you come and work in UAE, lots of gyms here and plenty of expat fitness trainers. Friend of mine was a Fitness First trainer in the UK and now is manager of 3 gyms in the UAE making a really good wage. Other expats I know work for a gym and supplement their income by doing personal training for the residents at the gym in their own building where they live(Most Residential Towers have a gym). Life here would be much better for a single woman than Saudi.


Hi thanks, many people have said the saudi is very hard and not really the best place to work as I would be limited on where I could go on days off etc, and also be difficult to make friends. So now im considering is this too extrememe and if i go i may get there and hate it wishing id not done this.
You said the UAE is not as strict, I would be far more intrested in this but I dont know who to contact. For saudi its through an agency who could get me there in 6 weeks, but iv heard the UAE is good and there are fitness firsts but who and where and how do I go about this? Any advice would be helpful, this is something I want to do and not a passing phase!
Thanks Clare


----------



## Laowei (Nov 29, 2009)

Hi Clare

Check out the attached link, i agree with the commenst about Saudi, travel there on buisness and would be very tough life for a single western wonam

Fitness First - Middle East or check out urban energy fitness as well, book a flight come on a short holiday and check out your options here,


----------



## clare hudson (Oct 9, 2010)

*working in UAE/Saudi*



Laowei said:


> Hi Clare
> 
> Check out the attached link, i agree with the commenst about Saudi, travel there on buisness and would be very tough life for a single western wonam
> 
> Fitness First - Middle East or check out urban energy fitness as well, book a flight come on a short holiday and check out your options here,


Hi thanks for this. If I come over for a hol to literally check out my options, would i just go into either fitness first or others, and say " im from UK very qualified these are my quals and C.V etc, what could you offer me? And take it from there.
Or is there a recruitment agency i go through as obvioulsy accomodation is a must and travel to and from the job. With saudi there you are driven to and from work and all accomodation is paid etc. Would this be the same?
Thanks


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Unlike Saudi, women are allowed to drive here, you will either have to get a car or live and work near the Metro. Taxis are very cheap as well. Come for a holiday, knock on doors and get your CV to the right people. There are employment agencies (see sticky) but I think you will have more success yourself. Dubai and AD are much more western and tolerant of westerners than you probably think.I imagine in your line of work you will not be provided with accomadation but may get an allowance. A good site for you to check out accommodation and prices is Dubai Property Real Estate for Sale and Rent. Jobs in Dubai, Classifieds in Dubai with Dubizzle.com (the prices you see quoted are annual rent). There is also a section for villa shares where you share with other expats and pay monthly rent.


----------



## lambo (Dec 3, 2010)

Hello, Im new to this forum. 
I am a nurse living in Riyadh with my husband (also a nurse) from australia. Well as others have posted, i agree, there is alot to see here is saudi, but even with myself being here with my husband it is still hard for me to get out and about. We live in a compound which is nice but at the end of the day, you are still caged in. Im not being negative about the type of work that you will be doing, but the Saudi people are not the type to exercise. They are very lazy and over wieght people who would rather eat and laze around than exercise. In the time that we have been here, we have only really been out into the desert 2 times. We have no car, and even if we did the roads here are so dangerous. If we were to have an accident, even if its not your fault the y will always blame you as your an expat. It is a strange country. the money is good, tax free but we were offered alot through the agency and when we got here its a different story. And then the agency dont want to help you with anything. All i can say is, as a single female i would never come here. its hard enough being here with my husband. If there are other counrties in the middle east that interest you, give them a go first, use saudi as your last resort. Not sure what else you need to know. Good luck with your decision.


----------

